# Running a Ventrilo Server on a Linksys WRT54G



## Xolias (May 1, 2005)

I can get into my control panel through the router's ip, I just need to know what settings I need to tweak to be able to host a Ventrilo server.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## KennyMcB (Sep 10, 2007)

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : kennethsroom

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-9E-19-35



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-66-F3-F9-8D

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.101

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, September 10, 2007 12:40:02 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, September 11, 2007 12:40:02 AM

....I have the same problem, here is my information.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

For Ventrilo Server, you will need to forward port 3784 to the server (which, as shown from the output by ipconfig, is 192.168.2.101). You can find step-by-step instructions on how to forward the proper port to use for vent here.


----------

